# Elon Musk is like that uncle on Facebook



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Without even getting through one weekend owning Twitter, he has tweeted, and now deleted, disinformation/a conspiracy theory. I’m not on Facebook anymore, but he’s like that crazy uncle on Facebook.

Having Elon associated with Tesla is, in my opinion, becoming more embarrassing by the day. He used to be an asset and is more and more a liability.

One more thing, remember when he was making a fuss about remote work and requiring staff to return for 40 hrs/week minimum? How can someone commit to being the CEO of what, four companies now? That’s 160 hrs/week, only giving him 8 hours a week for sleep and other things.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> That’s 160 hrs/week, only giving him 8 hours a week for sleep and other things.


 But he's the Smartest Guy in the Room (aka SGR). So sleeping for only 8 hours a week is a no-brainer for him. I previously worked at a company that also had a very self-proclaimed smart guy and say his time card on several occasions with 240 hours (in one week!) billed to assorted projects. 

Since Elon can't afford a private residence, he sleeps at one of the Texas Tesla facilities (which is probably illegal in Texas as it certainly is here in Arizona). That's billable time, No?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

iChris93 said:


> Without even getting through one weekend owning Twitter, he has tweeted, and now deleted, disinformation/a conspiracy theory. I’m not on Facebook anymore, but he’s like that crazy uncle on Facebook.
> 
> Having Elon associated with Tesla is, in my opinion, becoming more embarrassing by the day. He used to be an asset and is more and more a liability.
> 
> One more thing, remember when he was making a fuss about remote work and requiring staff to return for 40 hrs/week minimum? How can someone commit to being the CEO of what, four companies now? That’s 160 hrs/week, only giving him 8 hours a week for sleep and other things.


He seems to relish in the attention. Don't know if he's getting more attention for being eccentric, or being more eccentric to get attention.


----------

